# Is drip edge necessary?



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Why not? I mean what's it going to hurt? IMHO it's never wort the risk of having water destroy the edge of the sheathing for a few bucks. 15# or 30#...I see no advantage of using 15#, I only use 30#...the savings aren't enough to off set is lack of durability.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

baylegg said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm building a 15 x 26 shed/studio with an 8/12 roof pitch. I've got 2-foot gable ends and similar eave overhangs.
> 
> ...


Yes, Gutter Apron Style Drip Edge on the Eave Edges and O.D.E. Overhanging Drip Edge Style on the Gable/Rake Edges.

I choose 30# felt over 15# felt

What Intake Ventilation have you been getting advise about? That is equally as important as the Exhaust Ventilation.

Ed


----------



## baylegg (Nov 4, 2008)

I was going to use continuous soffit venting on the eaves.

I got a bid from a roofing company (Maryland - near Annapolis) for a little over $2350 with drip edge and water & ice. Then they came back and told me they had a math error and it would be $900 more. Would you go with a company like that? They were highly rated on Angie's List.

I was thinking of shingling it myself or even doing a metal roof but I'm a little leary of the 8/12 pitch. I've built the whole thing myself so far - just have a few sheets of plywood left on the roof sheathing. What do you think - is the pitch too much? How would I secure myself?

Thanks


----------



## NHERal (Mar 24, 2008)

8/12 shouldnt be too much of a problem. I'm doing my roof with a buddy(actual roofer). My roof is 12/12 and I move about as quick as a slug but it is doable. we've knocked out about 30 of the 75 squares in a week. 
Im not built for roofing and I'm starting to get the hang of it. If I can handle it i have no doubt most can


----------



## baylegg (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. It must be nice to have a roofer buddy. I guess I could do it myself but I'd have to buy roof jacks and it would take a while by myself. I'm leaning toward hiring someone. Thanks again.


----------



## baylegg (Nov 4, 2008)

NHERal, forgot to say that your house/project is looking real nice!


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

you went this far,,,buy ya some roof scaffolding/(like the nice pic of the half done mansion)and do it yourself,you will always be thankful its done right. No matter how I speced a roof job,,,find out later they didnt follow spec,,,so do it RIGHT yourself!! IF they cant add,,,they for sure cant roof!!! It wont be that much more than what you have already done!! My half penny worth!!-d-


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

if you`re putting ice+water shield at rakes,it gets capped with drip edge(properly),at the gutter eave :don`t use drip edge,but use a rt angle flashing(I use 3x3)bent to roof pitch,to install behind the gutter on the roof edge,and seal the gutter to it----check the guys references-anyone can make a mistake on the math once,if he`d said I made a mistake it`s 900.00$ less,you`d be jumping for it


----------

